# Wax/polish protect new skiff?



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm trying Chemical Guys Jetseal right now. My skiff was repainted this past summer. Seems to make cleaning up the low tide scum easier. I was never really pleased with the longevity of the Meguiar's marine waxes.

I don't know much about ceramic coats, but it may be worth coughing up the money to have a ceramic product applied right now while the boat is new. Hopefully someone else will chime in with some experience there.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

That's exactly why I am asking the question now. I want to find out if there is a certain product that I may benefit from applying first thing when the hull is new and clean. I'm going to ask the manufacturer as well, but I'm sure there are some knowledgeable folks on here.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I used to wax twice a year with 3M boat wax and it reduced the clean-up and keep the shine. A buddy turned me on to Orpine liquid boat soap/wax and I haven't hand-waxed since. It does a great job and any scum lines come off easily. Another tip is to add a good splash of white vinegar to your soap bucket. That helps remove the salt and keeps the water spots to a minimum.

There have been a few threads on here re: ceramic coating. @K3anderson did his, I believe, and is happy with the result.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Orpine is expensive BUT worth it IMHO. I use a lot of StarBrite products but once I deplete these I'm moving to Orpine.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I love Orpine. 

Started using it in 1989 when I bought my née Grady White the dealer gave me a bottle.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a gallon of Starbrite deck cleaner but wonder if I should alternate with the OrPine wash and wax?


----------



## Yeticrusher01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Orpine and vinegar is my trick for cleaning. The vinegar helps with keeping the discoloring of the hull from happening. Wax I use 3m carnuba wax than polish twice a year


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Sounds like orpine has quite a following on here. I don't mind spending extra money on a product like this if it saves me the trouble of waxing/polish twice a year.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nu-finish for polish...........used it for years boats and cars


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Wet with Salt-A-Way
Wash with Orpine
Rinse with water
Then dry.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Orpine is expensive but if you follow the instructions (1oz per 3 gallons) it'll last for a while.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

I started using Rejex about 4 boats back. Very easy to apply. Makes cleaning your hull a snap. Even when leaving to boat in the water for a week at a time that first boat never got that brown waterline stain. Had that boat 10 years of regular use and the hull was still clean and Shiney. I usually apply twice a year.









RejeX high gloss finish that protects – Corrosion Technologies


SPACE AGE PROTECTION FOR YOUR CAR, TRUCK, BOAT, RV, AIRPLANE & MOTORCYCLE RejeX® is a thin-film polymer coating designed to provide a high-release protective finish for vehicles of all kinds. This very thin film – less than a micron thick – prevents stains and adhesion of common contaminants...




www.corrosionx.com


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I've always used Collinite 885 Heavy Duty Fleet Wax. 4X per year. Makes clean up a snap. I do use Salt Off (rinse down with water, spray with Salt Off, let it sit for 20 minutes or so, then rinse off) before washing, also with Opine Boat Wash. I use Awlgrip products (Awlcare sealer and Awlwash for the non-skid surfaces).


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

my belief,...absolutely get a good coat of quality wax on the new _cleaned _hull. 

I personally like the *3M Ultra Paste Wax* (if you can find it), but I did recently purchase *Collinite #885 Fleetwax* because of its super high reviews, but claims are it is hard to work with, guess I'll find out...... and yes 100% agree with *Orpine boat soap /wax* - been using it for 20yrs and a little goes a long long way. Firm supporter of *Salt-Away *(or similar) also,...


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

All of the above mentioned methods work great. On my skiff I polished with starbrite marine polish with PTEF as a base. Then I put 2 coats of “the last coat 2.0” on (a polymer sealant that’s advertised as a ceramic hybrid). Extremely easy to apply and wipe off. My boat is garage kept so I only have to reapply the last coat every year or so. Cleaning is a breeze.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Zika said:


> I used to wax twice a year with 3M boat wax and it reduced the clean-up and keep the shine. A buddy turned me on to Orpine liquid boat soap/wax and I haven't hand-waxed since. It does a great job and any scum lines come off easily. Another tip is to add a good splash of white vinegar to your soap bucket. That helps remove the salt and keeps the water spots to a minimum.
> 
> There have been a few threads on here re: ceramic coating. @K3anderson did his, I believe, and is happy with the result.


I love Orpine. Been using it on all my boats for years. 

But, yes, if I have a new skiff, I would def get the ceramic. If there are no imperfections, its super easy to apply and you're done with any scrubbing/wax etc. for a few years. I only wish I had done the nonskid with it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

How many of you are using these products on paint vs gelcoat?


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

bryson said:


> How many of you are using these products on paint vs gelcoat?


I used Jetseal on my painted skiff. It was sprayed by a buddy with PPG Pitthane Ultra. It came recommended from the PPG rep and has a similar formulation to Awlcraft 2000. It's super hard and cleans up pretty easily.

I'm considering doing my Dad's skiff and CC boat with it this winter.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I looked up Orpine boat wash on Amazon. Put the item in my wish list. It going down to 36 this weekend and I'll not be in the mood to wash my boat. I put a good wax on it last summer


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Lots of good info in here. I'll start doing some more research in preparation for delivery... Hopefully she's in my garage by Christmas


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Well ya'll bragged on that *Orpine Boat Soap*
So I bought some. Smells like pine sol. I hate pine sol! If you want a bottle come and get it.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

rickc said:


> Well ya'll bragged on that *Orpine Boat Soap*
> So I bought some. Smells like pine sol. I hate pine sol! If you want a bottle come and get it.


It has the word "pine" in the name... 🤣


----------

